# Shostakovich's string quartets cycle recordings



## nikima97 (May 10, 2019)

Hi everyone!! what are, in your opinion, the best recordings of the complete cycle of shostakovich's quartets? If you know some good performances that only recorded some of them let me know too! I want to start listening to them but I don't know anything about the recordings. I suppose something involving Rostropovich would be nice? but, again, I am at loss :lol: thank you all!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I just made this thread like a week or two ago :lol:

I haven't heard any full cycles, but I like what I've heard of the Emerson Quartet cycle, the Borodin Quartet, and the Pacifica.


----------



## Agamenon (Apr 22, 2019)

The Borodin Quartet ( 1-13)


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Kronos Quartet's performance of "Quartet No. 8" on the disc "Black Angels" is the best #8 I've ever heard.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

I like the 5-CD set by the Shostakovich Quartet on Alto.


----------

